# Sheldon Does Not Cuddle



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Something I've really worked on with my family members is training them not to go overboard hugging and kissing the dogs. As long as you get them used to the fact that "if they choose to come huggle" with you, that it won't end up them squiggling and trying to get away while you confine them.... they will come to huggle with you more frequently on their own, because of course they know the trap doors aren't going to close around them.  

But beyond that - some dogs are huggier than others. 

My two right now - Jacks likes leaning up against me, but he doesn't really like me putting an arm around him or breathing on him. Bertle comes up and tunnels his nose under my hand or arm so I touch him. He loves being very close and loves being touched. It all comes down to their personalities.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I've only had 3 dogs, one is a big snuggler, one is not. I think he gets too hot. He likes to sleep by himself on the tiles or wood floor. I would think at least some of this is personality and our dog skool teecher said being clingy is personality.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Tayla wasn't as a puppy. She was too busy biting us.  Now at 1 1/2 years she will lay on my husband's lap and she has worked out a way to sit next to me and fall backwards into my arms. Some may not start out as snugglers, but that doesn't mean they don't become one later.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Give him some time. He may become more affectionate as he gets a little older. Our last Golden, Chewy, did not even want pets until she was close to a year old.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 27, 2013)

Tayla's Mom said:


> Tayla wasn't as a puppy. She was too busy biting us.  Now at 1 1/2 years she will lay on my husband's lap and she has worked out a way to sit next to me and fall backwards into my arms. Some may not start out as snugglers, but that doesn't mean they don't become one later.


 Oh he is a little land shark.......it kills me when he wrinkles his nose and tries to sneak in a last minute bite after getting told "we don't bite!"
He just shows no real affection and as I stated a little aloof .......but gets all upset when I leave the room or gone for a couple days on business.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

give it time - soon you'll be typing with one hand as I am doing right now because this brat has decided to sleep across my chest.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 27, 2013)

Claudia M said:


> give it time - soon you'll be typing with one hand as I am doing right now because this brat has decided to sleep across my chest.


 That is an awesome photo!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Now I can type - She has finally moved to the other side of the bed - she has started doing this every night and she does the rounds in all bedrooms - as if checking on us. When she was little she would sleep by the bed, now at almost 11 months she is on top of us.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Cookie became a great snuggler some time after she turned one. She loves to put her head on our lap when we sit on the couch. 

One thing I know about her is that when it is warm out, she is much less snuggly and prefers to sleep on the hardwood floor.


Untitled by 82Blueberry, on Flickr


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Sage snuggles some and only on her terms. She did not like to snuggle when she was little...so maybe as she gets older she'll get even more snuggly..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Just saw your post.
My Sheldon is just the opposite. He is 8 months old today and he is a
cuddler and velcro dog. Always was.
From day one he always wanted to cuddle and is constatntly in front of me looking to be petted especially when I want to watch TV.
From what you describe your Sheldon is very attached to you but prefers his
alone space. As you read some goldens cuddle more as they get older.
Great photo of the two of you !!!!


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 27, 2013)

Sheldon's Mom said:


> Just saw your post.
> My Sheldon is just the opposite. He is 8 months old today and he is a
> cuddler and velcro dog. Always was.
> From day one he always wanted to cuddle and is constatntly in front of me looking to be petted especially when I want to watch TV.
> ...


 Hey You!
Good to hear from you again! Its just so strange as my Sheltie, Miss Katie was so clingy. I remember when we got a new Tempur mattress and it was hard for her to get on the bed, she would whine and whimper till we lifted her on the bed at night to snuggle in..........Sheldon on the other hand would prefer to be in the living room watching Leno by himself at night!! :bowl:


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

It sounds like your Sheldon is very attached to you. He just shows it in his own way. That may change as he gets older -- or not. 

We adopted Ben at 3 yrs old, and he has never been very cuddly. He was kept tied up outside for his first three years, and never learned to look to people for anything but dinner. He rarely seeks attention, or play. Still, it is obvious that he is attached to us. As he has gotten older, he has gotten so he shows affection more obviously - head on our foot, watching us, putting his head on our leg if we are on the floor, greeting us with joy when we've been gone a while, etc. It really varies by day and by mood. Some days he doesn't come near us except to be fed and walked. He'll lie where he can watch the world outside, and ignores us completely. I've learned to just accept that he gives all the love he can, even if he's not a typical Velcro Golden.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 27, 2013)

GinnyinPA said:


> It sounds like your Sheldon is very attached to you. He just shows it in his own way. That may change as he gets older -- or not.
> 
> We adopted Ben at 3 yrs old, and he has never been very cuddly. He was kept tied up outside for his first three years, and never learned to look to people for anything but dinner. He rarely seeks attention, or play. Still, it is obvious that he is attached to us. As he has gotten older, he has gotten so he shows affection more obviously - head on our foot, watching us, putting his head on our leg if we are on the floor, greeting us with joy when we've been gone a while, etc. It really varies by day and by mood. Some days he doesn't come near us except to be fed and walked. He'll lie where he can watch the world outside, and ignores us completely. I've learned to just accept that he gives all the love he can, even if he's not a typical Velcro Golden.


 I got Sheldon directly from a breeder and have had him from 7 weeks on. Do you think I did something early on, that makes him relate to me in this manner?


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Tink was absolutely not a cuddler was always across the room from me but watching where I went, now at 10 months she done a 180 is always asleep on my feet or at my feet I can't turn around without tripping. She now climbs on laps etc likes a hug and a cuddle. When they are young they are just busy and some are never as cuddly as others like people.


----------

